# Are my water parameters safe for 'Bee' shrimps?



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I checked my city's tap water parameters and here's the link:
http://www.ci.huntington-beach.ca.us/files/users/public_works/2003_Consumer_Confidence_Report.pdf

***Note: This was taken in 2003***

Basically here's what I got from it:

*Copper (ppm)* .260
*Total dissolved solids (ppm)* 332
*Alkalinity (ppm)* 149
*Bicarbonate (ppm)* 191
*Calcium (ppm) *57
*Hardness (ppm) *187
*Magnesium (ppm) *10.7
*pH (units)* 7.95 (last week I checked my filtered water and it was 6.8-7.2)

So...can I raise Bee shrimps? I have a cherry shrimp currently residing in my ten gallon tank that I use directly from filtered water (no additives or dechlorinator) and he's been living fine for the past 6 months.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

A 3 year old reading of everybody's water supply in your city isn't enough info on your own tank water.

Bee shrimp need soft acidic water in order to thrive and breed. Take a sample of your cycled tank water to your lfs and get them to test it or buy some testers.

Dwarf shrimp are sensitive to copper and iron, aswell as ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, chlorine and chloramines.

Best of luck.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Call your city's water department. They should give you the updated number.
Post them back when you get them.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

milalic said:


> Call your city's water department. They should give you the updated number.
> Post them back when you get them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pedro


I doubt everyone's tanks are the same in an entire city. There are factors that affect indivual tanks and their readings.

I would buy some testers and test your own tank water.....you will need the testers anyway and it's better to be safe than sorry. 
Bee shrimp are more sensitive than cherry shrimp....I have several but I wouldn't keep bees in with them because they would hate the PH.....plus Bee shrimp are more expensive to replace.

It's your call at the end of the day.

Best of luck whatever you decide.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Alright thanks for the advices guys. I'm going to go to my local Petco tomorrow after school (it's like a 5 minute walk from my HS) and pick up a box of 5-in-1 test:

http://petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?...29&N=24 130 30 9252&sku=898678&familyID=7710&


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

5-in-1 test strips are extremely inaccurate... if you can, try to get a cheap freshwater master test kit, it should cost you around 10-30 bucks and it'll come with a variety of kits for different parameters


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes, do NOT buy those test strips. They are useless. Get the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals master test kit and add a GH/KH kit if you want to know about water hardness.

These kits are MUCH cheaper online. If you have a Petsmart (not Petco) around, they will match their online price if you print out the page. Typically 50% off or so.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> I doubt everyone's tanks are the same in an entire city. There are factors that affect indivual tanks and their readings.
> 
> I would buy some testers and test your own tank water.....you will need the testers anyway and it's better to be safe than sorry.
> Bee shrimp are more sensitive than cherry shrimp....I have several but I wouldn't keep bees in with them because they would hate the PH.....plus Bee shrimp are more expensive to replace.
> ...


I am not saying not to buy test kits or that your current tank water is the same at what the city is telling you. What I am saying is that calling your water department and telling them your address, they will be able to give you a better report of what your water parameters are out of the tap water. That way you have a better idea of what your tap water has.

Do not buy the 5 in 1 test strips. Get a freshwater master kit.

CHeers,
Pedro


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I was in a big hurry today and I just grabbed the 5-in-1 test kit. Don't worry, I plan to return it since I haven't even open the box yet. I check Petsmart price online for the freshwater master set and it was $13 bucks but the store's price was $26. So...I've been begging my brother the entire day to drive me to Petsmart and be back home in 15 minutes (parents prohibit my brother to drive me to any fish store). Sigh...I want to try out that price match for some substrate and the test kit of course.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

petsmart will price match their own online prices so don't worry about it


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Do they price match other sites such as BigAls? I want to buy some substrate and instead of paying $24 bucks I prefer the $13 from BigAls.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

in my experience if your cashier is a low-level worker, the person won't care and will match the price for you. if, however, you happen to get in line where a manager is working the register, he/she will likely know the store policy for price matching and will not allow you to price match from other online stores


----------

